
We need your feedback for a new mobile app to review restaurants - blogmylunch
http://pikniko.co
======
blogmylunch
We have a new mobile app for reviewing restaurants, groceries, etc, and we
need your help to make it the best it can be. Please download it and try it
out, and let us know what you think in the email section. Thank you, Nofyah
Shem Tov, Founder, @blogmylunch and Piknik.

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hr.apps.n20699...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hr.apps.n206997319)
App Store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/piknik/id1069856554?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/piknik/id1069856554?mt=8)

